# Decal removal?



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

I have a beautiful little n scale 0-6-0 that I want to remove the decals from (I got it on sale) and rename with my railroad's name. How do I remove the decals without destroying the paint job? Thanks for your advice.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

If they are not coated with a protective clear coat, it's easily done by spot soaking them with water and carefully scrubbing them off with a Q-Tip.

If covered with a clear coat though, it is many times more difficult and varies with the degree of protection.


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

shaygetz said:


> If they are not coated with a protective clear coat, it's easily done by spot soaking them with water and carefully scrubbing them off with a Q-Tip.
> 
> If covered with a clear coat though, it is many times more difficult and varies with the degree of protection.


Thanks shaygetz,
The decals are not shiny so hopefully that means no clear coat. Would nail polish remover work for clear coated decals? I assume I would have to be very careful not to get it on anything except the decals. Any suggestions on removing clear coated decals just in case?


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I think it would involve a fine slither of sandpaper... some how... perhaps using something thin as a sanding block. a strip of balsa? 
if you've got a steady hand you might try a dremel... but that could end poorly!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

N scale catastrophe said:


> Thanks shaygetz,
> The decals are not shiny so hopefully that means no clear coat. Would nail polish remover work for clear coated decals? I assume I would have to be very careful not to get it on anything except the decals. Any suggestions on removing clear coated decals just in case?



No don't use that it is acetone and if it doesn't melt the plastic it will surly eat the paint off.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Nail polish remover is acetone and would destroy the plastic as well as the finish below. If they have a protective coat, I would start with Micro-Sol decal setting solution, allowing it to soak in and scrub with a Q-Tip or pencil eraser. See where that gets you before you ramp up with anything else.


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks all, I will try and let you know the results.


----------



## minitrucker (Apr 28, 2011)

*decal removal*

Would non-acetone polish remover work? I use it to remove decals carefully with q-tip on my 1/64 scale trucks but they are diecast


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

minitrucker said:


> Would non-acetone polish remover work? I use it to remove decals carefully with q-tip on my 1/64 scale trucks but they are diecast






Acetone is a clear,harsh smelling and highly flammable liquid. It is a solvent, capable of disintegrating plastic. Isopropyl alcohol is typically used in making acetone. Acetone is the key active ingredient in the acetone nail polish removers. 



The key active ingredient in non acetone is usually ethyl acetate. In my opinion that will eat plastic also, but not as fast as acetone. Ethyl acetate is made from ethanol and acetic acid. All depending on the strength of the acid, basically acetic acid is just vinegar. But a vinegar you wouldn't want to get on you as it is acid! Ethyl acetate is colorless and also highly flammable. In addition to being used as a solvent its fragrant smell has led to its use in perfumes. The bees come around when your working with it, they are attracted to the smell.

Most of your nail polish removers are going to include solvents as ingredients.
I would test the non acetone remover on a scrap piece of plastic, ethyl acetate will melt plastic also. It will take a little longer, acetone is a lot quicker doing damage.


There are also many polish removers on the market today that say fully "natural" and biodegradable.
I don't know what is in those.

When you used it on decals on metal did it fade the paint any?


----------



## minitrucker (Apr 28, 2011)

*decal removal*

Big Ed yes it will take paint off if rubbed to hard or if q-tip is too saturated


----------



## minitrucker (Apr 28, 2011)

*decal removal*

I havent noticed paint fade under removal of decals but only have tried this a couple times One complete disaster with paint removal down to base coat color next time I was VERY carefull and decal came off no problems lol live and learn
this was on die cast not plastic


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I never thought about trying it, but I wonder if the vinegar you use in your kitchen would work.
It is an acid, though with your kitchen vinegar the strength is a real mild form of Acetic acid.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm kind of getting the impression he's trying to remove factory printed lettering, not decals. Different sort of things.

However, most factory lettering can be tackled with some decal softening solution (like MicroSol or SolvaSet, which is more aggressive) and some rubbing with a Q-tip or a pencil eraser. If you don't work too hard you can remove the lettering without damaging the paint underneath.

If you're _really_ careful, you can also sometimes scrape off small lettering using a curved scalpel blade.


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

cv_acr said:


> I'm kind of getting the impression he's trying to remove factory printed lettering, not decals. Different sort of things.
> 
> However, most factory lettering can be tackled with some decal softening solution (like MicroSol or SolvaSet, which is more aggressive) and some rubbing with a Q-tip or a pencil eraser. If you don't work too hard you can remove the lettering without damaging the paint underneath.
> 
> If you're _really_ careful, you can also sometimes scrape off small lettering using a curved scalpel blade.


Um...I'm a girl (weird I know)  The engine I bought is from someone who put on their own decals as they purchased it unpainted and unlettered. I have removed the decals using hot water with a little bit of baby shampoo mixed in, a q-tip and a toothpick. Will post pics once the new paint job is complete. The vinegar trick worked great to get the factory letters off of my caboose though so thanks for the suggestion Big- Ed.


----------

